# Jar erstellen und Klassen in Jar packen?



## ziploader (30. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir aus einem Jar die Klassen ausgelesen und möchte sie jetzt in ein neues Jar packen. Könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich das am besten mache?


Danke
Toni


----------



## ziploader (30. März 2006)

Ich habe mal einen Versuch gestartet, aber noch nicht getestet. Wär der Code so ok?


```
public void putClazzesToJar(ArrayList clazzList, ArrayList clazzNameList) throws IOException {
		JarOutputStream newJar = new JarOutputStream(new FileOutputStream(jf1.getName() + "encrypted.jar"));
		byte[] clazzAsBytes;
		Iterator it = clazzList.listIterator();
		while (it.hasNext())
		{
			clazzAsBytes = (byte[]) it.next();
			JarEntry j = new JarEntry(clazzNameList.get(clazzList.indexOf(clazzAsBytes)).toString());
			newJar.putNextEntry(j);
			newJar.write(clazzAsBytes, 0, clazzAsBytes.length);
			newJar.closeEntry();
		}
		newJar.close();
	}
```

PS: jf1 ist das alte Jarfile.


----------

